# sony trv14 ohne USB-KABEL ans PC anschließen



## yozi (17. August 2003)

hallo

ich habe mir einen sony trv14 gekauft. DIes ist eine Dv-KAmera. es ist mit einem usb-kabel geliefert worden.und noch eine scart kabel mit drei farben , gelb, rot, und weiß.

ich möchte es an meinen pc anscließen aber ohne den usb-kabel zu benutzen.die qualität ist mit dem usb-kabel net so gut.
ich habe den aldi pc mit 2 ghtz, und geforce 4 mx 460.

könnt ihr mir helfen, was soll ich machen, wie kann ich mein gerät erkennen lassen(winxp) damit ich es mit POWER VCR 2 benutzen kann.demnach auch als webcam benutzen




djyozi@hotmail.com
fatih.a@gmx.de


----------



## goela (17. August 2003)

Entweder eine Firewire-Karte kaufen und per IEEE 1394 (Firewire) anschliessen - oder prüfen ob Deine Grafikkarte einen TV-In bzw. Video-In Eingang hat über den Du das Videomaterial in den Rechner einlesen kannst!


----------



## yozi (17. August 2003)

ich habe einen video eingang steht drauf composite und auf den anderen steht s-video.

ich stecke es in die compsite-büchse rein, und dann, was soll ich dann machen, soll ich irgendeinen programm installieren?


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

Wenn es eine DV-Cam ist, dann ist die beste Möglichkeit tatsächlich sich eine Firewire Karte zu kaufen (liegen mittlerweile um die 30€ oder weniger) und die Kamera mit Hilfe des beiliegenden Kabels zu verbinden.

Eventuell hat dein PC auch schon so einen Anschluß musst du mal gucken. Die Aldi PC sind in der Hinsicht ja immer mit zig Sachen ausgestattet, die Otto-Normal-Aldi-PC-Käufer nicht braucht


----------



## yozi (17. August 2003)

ich habe verstanden was du meinen wilst, aber ich suche nicht nach einer anderen alternative. 

ich will wissen was ich in windows machen muss damit ich mein kamera benutzen kann, also es auch mit anderen videoschnitt programme benutzen kann.


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

Naja du wirst ein Programm brauchen mit welchem du vom s-video oder composite Eingang aufnehmen kannst. Virtual Dub sollte z.B. eins davon sein. Jedoch wirst du mit dieser analogen Überspieltechnik niemals die Qualität eines DV-Capturings erreichen.
Ausserdem würde ein DV-Capturing weitere Zusatzfeatures wie automatische Szenentrennung mit sich bringen.

PS: Bitte auf Punkt 12 der Netiquette (Groß/Kleinschreibung) achten.


----------



## yozi (17. August 2003)

ich will es nicht mit firewire benutzen, ich habe verstanden was sie meinen  wollten.

ich habe einen scart kabel mit drei stecker, rot, weiß und gelb.
und  ich habe an meinem computer einen composite(gelb) , ich stecke jetze meine gelbe kabel darein. und windows erkennt es nicht, aber wenn ich es mit usb kabel mache erkennt es,

meine frage ich jetzt wie kann ich es mit gelben compsite eingang , es windows xp erkennen lassen

muss ich dafür virtual dub runterladen


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

Ja du brauchst ein Programm wie Virtual Dub, oder Vergleichbares.
Eine automatische Erkennung ist am Composite Eingang natürlich nicht möglich, da es sich um eine analoge Verbindung handelt. So etwas geht nur bei digitalen Verdindungen wie Firewire(IEEE1394) und USB.
In einem dieser Programme musst du dann als Eingangsquelle den Composite Eingang deiner Grafikkarte wählen. ABER dir sollte klar sein, dass du so kein Audio überspielen kannst. Das müsstest du das seperat über einen Audioausgang der Kamera und den Line-In der Soundkarte aufnehmen und nachträglich zusammenfügen.

PS: Ich möchte dich nochmals mit Nachdruck auf die Netiquette hinweisen und darum bitte in Zukunft auf Groß/Kleinschreibung zu achten


----------



## yozi (17. August 2003)

Ich habe PowerVCR II.  Das hatte ich bei meinem Aldi-Pc dabei. Aber ich kann nicht die Eingangsquelle finden. 

Ich habe zwei Composite Eingänge. 

Eine hinten , bei meien Geforce 4 Mx 460, und eine vorne. ICh habe alle beide probiert, aber es geht einfach nicht.

Ich habe auch eine WDM-Treiber für mein Grafikkarte installiert, aber ich weiß immer nocht nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## stamp000 (19. August 2003)

*also es tut mir echt leid...*

sorry, aber das beste was du machen solltest, lass es......

wenn du deine Digi Cam als webcam verwenden möchtest, dann funktioniert das nur über USB Stream. 
Wenn du die Cam per Analog anschließen willst, benötigst du wie schon mehrfach erwähnt mindestesn das Programm Virtual Dub, desweiteren benötigst du einen entsprechend installierten Twain Treiber für deine Grafikkarte. 
in dem Programm Virtual Dub kannst du dann diesen Twaintreiber ansteuern und als eingangsquelle Composit auswählen. Den Sound musst du wie schon erwähnt über die Soundkarte übertragen...

für was machst du solche Handstände, wenn des mit einer 20 € FireWire Karte 10000 mal einfacher besser und schneller geht ?

um mit einem Analogen Camcorder Videobearbeitung durchführen zu können, also wirklich einigermaßen befriedigende Ergebnisse zu erhalten, benötigst du z.B.: die Digitalisierungskarte Micro DV500 (Preis denke mal um die 300 - 500 € )
alles andere ist wirklich, naja Blödsinn.


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Du hast doch schon eine DV-Camera. Das war DIE Revolution bei den Cameras, dass ein Consumerformat digital wurde und damit die digitale Videobearbeitung über Firewire zum Kinderspiel wurde.
Es gibt absolut keinen Grund bei einer digitalen Camera keine Firewireverbindung zu benutzen. Alles andere ist schwierig, dauert länger und liefert sehr viel schlechtere Qualität.
Eine TRV-14 als Webcam zu benutzen erscheint mir auch etwas seltsam...


----------

